# • swell.gr • VW Scirocco R "Bouncer's" Enhancement Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

The last few days at Swell Detail Store we had the joy of working on a very beautiful and well maintained VW Scirocco R.
The car's beautiful color made for a very nice test of our most recent wax entry, Bouncer's Vanilla Ice.



















The first task was fully detailing the interior.
All the plastic surfaces were washed with ValetPro Interior Cleaner mixed 9:1:










And the leather surfaces also cleaned up with Zaino Z-9:










All the carpets were also washed with VP Interior Cleaner, and you can see what came out after wet vacuuming the rear carpets:










And now you can see some finished pics of the interior. The leather surfaces were nourished with Zaino Z-10, the plastic surfaces got dressed with Britemax Interior Dressing and some Chemical Guys Odor Eater was sprayed on the carpets.























































The door shuts got cleaned and then polished with Britemax AIO for that added shine and protection.










For the correction process, Menzerna PO85RD3.02 was used in combination with a LC Light Cutting pad on the rotary.
Some spots with heavier defects though required a few passes with Menzerna Fast Gloss and a LC Hydro Cutting pad.
Later a LC Hydro finishing pad and Menzerna 106FA were used for the jeweling process.
In the pictures that follow you can see some 50/50 shots of the correction process:





































And a before and after shot:



















Unfortunately it was very difficult capturing defects on this color and this is the reason of having only those pics from the correction process.

The exhaust pipes were tackled with the Britemax Twins as usual.
Before:










And after:










The glass surfaces were cleaned with Angelwax Glass Cleaner and the windshield was sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant.
The tires were dressed with Zaino Z16 and the trim parts with Britemax Rubber Max.
At the end, all the painted surfaces were cleaned with IPA and it is finally time to try Bouncer's new wax, the Vanilla Ice.










Every review I had come across regarding this wax, I saw many comments about ease of application and removal, and also the beautiful looks the wax added to the paint.
All I can say is that I agree 100% with everything I have read up to now. Beautiful scent, and the wax's oils made it super easy to apply, without leaving any unwanted residue upon removal.
5 minutes was enough for the wax to rest on the paint before removal, and the difference in looks was immediate, with amazing gloss and wet looking finish.
As I already wrote, despite the oils in the wax, there was no streaking/smearing on the surfaces after the removal of the wax.
All I can say is that this wax is simply awesome and it can definitely stand amongst more expensive waxes.

Enough with the talking, I shall let the pictures say the rest:































































































































Thanks for reading this!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Incredible job Mike, especially on the interior!

We also share a love for Vanilla Ice! I've used it on 4 cars now and i love it even more each time! 2 white cars, one silver and one dark blue, and it looks incredible on every single one!

The smell and ease of application/removal makes it my favourite wax!

Jon


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Simply stunning as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work carried, :thumb:.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

i love your work mate!! 

vanilla ice ftw..


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

great job :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind comments


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Fantasist Job on a great car!!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work Mike


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice Work dude 

Ive been banned from buying it as the parents are already picking stuff for christmas! 

So maybe ill get to use the fine stuff then


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Great job buddy! :thumb:

Epic wetness and gloss!

Vanilla Ice is a great wax with super VFM! Kudos to Jay!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..fantastic job as always Mike:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very Nice Mike :thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Lovely work on a Lovely colour...simply outstanding mike


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Many thanks :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work as ever.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Superb finish and excellent work mike. The last picture is astonishing!!!!


----------



## 3R10 (Apr 14, 2010)

I've been following your work for quite some while! Great job as usual


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Lovely job Mike on this Rising Blue Scirocco R:thumb:
*


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Paint looks very wet!!!
Superb finish Mike!!!


----------



## alantfh90 (Oct 2, 2012)

:thumb: wow


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job again:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Perfect:thumb:


----------



## Malakkastraat (May 6, 2011)

Love these cars excellent work


----------

